# Nu Dude - (Representative from SW Florida)



## bubba (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello Fellas (and Fellettes - if applicable):

I joined the sister forum a couple of days ago and clicked on the "sample" index and.......... wait a minute.............am I not a member? So here I am. My name is Bubba. I will be 54 years old in August. I gigged for five, six, and seven nights a week for a few decades (can't remember how many - still foggy). Oh yeah, I'm a keyboard player. I date back to the days when we had to hide our brand new synthesizers from the union reps who came around to collect money. The musician's union (part of the Teamsters) had banned synthesizers because they put horn players and "string players" out of work. (Those guys were always out of work anyway) I retired about five years ago and moved to sunny SW Florida (near Ft.Myers). I set up a little studio in my spare bedroom and haven't looked back. I wish that this technology was available twenty years ago. You know a musician through his music. Below I have posted a link to thirty-some of my songs. They were done over the last two and a half years. Get to know me.

http://www.box.net/shared/16b2u3nnk3

Peace: bubba


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome Bubba-Nice work! Reminds me of Prince (bet you you hear that alot)


----------



## bubba (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Evan;

Thank you for the welcome and the kind words. That's the first time that I have heard that my stuff sounds like Prince - NOT! Anyway, this looks like a cool forum and thanks again. Pleasure to know you.

Peace: bubba


----------



## lux (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome Bubba. Refreshing music.
I personally feel more Zappa influence than Prince, but perhaps thats me. Of course it doesnt mean it sounds like...just some flavour.

Have fun here
Luca


----------



## bubba (Apr 29, 2007)

HI Lux:

Thank you for the welcome. Zappa was one of my favs. What a combination of talent and attitude. Thanks again.

Peace: bubba


----------

